# Slot-top band attatchment



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to be making a few slingshots for people for Christmas and had a question about band attatchment. I just picked up an old Wham-O Sportsman that has 2 slots in the tops of the forks that you wind the band through like so:









It seems like this would be a good way to attatch the bands for someone who is absolutley new to catapulteering and may not have the info or desire to go tying up new bands if theirs break and so might just throw the sling in the closet rather than change the band. Is there a reason not to make the attatchment in this way? I was going to use This Design without the notches and possibly with a little more meat in the tops of the forks. 
Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you use slots, make sure the wood is strong and thick. actually that goes doe other wooden slingshots too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No there is no reason not to use them they are very secure easy to adjust and change, make sure the slots aren't too wide, make sure the person knows that the bands may creep up and to check for that, a piece of tape over the top of the fork will help prevent that..single slot (matchstick attatchment) also works well and I like it a bit better than the double slot...This is old school stuff and most people will be inclined to suggest other ways but the truth is there is nothing wrong with it and has worked well for many, mant years..Flatband or Bunntbuster would be the people to ask as far as I know they are the only ones who still regularly make fork this way...
If you're using solid wood make sure you use a good strong wood and that the grain runs the right dirrection, I have one I made of oak cut from a 1X6 in it's pretty primative by the standard here but shoots just fine..

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/1265931255/gallery_140_3_20116.jpg


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

is it even comfortable shooting with this slingshots?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> is it even comfortable shooting with this slingshots?


It looks just like the one in your avatar







. I don't like it as much as my fs1 or the Gamma that I made, but it's interesting to change things up sometimes. It's the only one I have that I can shoot upright style.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I find mine very comfortable, but I prefer old style forks and naturals, it all comes down to what you want in a slingshot....


----------

